
UCF Researchers Perform World's First Automated Mass-Crowd Count - cfarre
http://crcv.ucf.edu/news&info/Mass-Crowd_Count.php
======
gerardnll
That's funny because i'm catalan and there was a war of numbers between the
organization and the Spanish government, typical discussion as always in this
type of demonstrations. This article could end in the front page of some
newspapers.

------
pbhjpbhj
Given the use of statistics this seems more like an estimate than a count _per
se_. Mind you it's a bit thin on the details.

~~~
throwaway7767
Agreed. It should be a lot more accurate than the estimates we currently use
though, where there's often a factor of 10 difference in the number reported
depending on the source (protesters vs police/government officials, for
example).

I've been part of protests that clearly had at least in the low thousands of
participants, that were reported in the media as "a couple hundred people
according to police". It'd be nice to have a more objective measure.

------
porter
What are some real world use cases for this?

